# Warp Travel



## TomB360 (Dec 28, 2010)

Can anyone recommend any Black Library book (s) that describe space/Warp travel in any detail.

I think it was in Dead Sky, Black Sun, that the ships hull 'groaned and buckled' as it entered the Warp and I'd like to read a little bit more about Warp travel.

Thanks


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well _Throne of Lies_ gave a good description of Warp travel during turbulence, whats its like for the Navigator and the ship when the Warp acts up and Daemons attempt to molest the ship. Other then that I can't remember any Warp travel moments that were given in detail rather then just in passing.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Flight of the Eisenstein and dare i say Battle for the Abyss in the Horus Heresy series both involve alot of warp travel and describe it in some deatil at various points


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Flight of the Eisenstein and dare i say Battle for the Abyss in the Horus Heresy series both involve alot of warp travel and describe it in some deatil at various points


If you choose between the two go for eisenstein, as it is one of the best in the series and Abyss is regarded as one of the worst.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

"Space Wolf" by William King, and "First and Only" by Dan Abnett also offer some viewpoints on Warp travel.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

As angel of blood said. Both FotE and BftA have some lengthy warp travel battles. Sorry to put you through BftA but just like a postate exam, at some stage it's just something you have to do.


----------



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

The novel "Eye of Terror" had a lot about warp travel and navigators.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Star of Damocles also offers a lot of warp travel as well as a refueling the warp reactor sequence.


----------

